# Houston, TX players or GMs



## Pyske (Apr 11, 2002)

I know a handful of gaming groups & players in the area that are looking for fellow gamers, so if you're interested, speak up.

D20 Oriental Adventures (Rokugan, sorta) -- This is my game, weekly, Sat 10am - 2:30pm+, 4 players, 6th level, politics & intrigue oriented.  Central Houston, near Phoenix & Nan's.

Me -- any system, any mature group, prefer story-oriented.  Must be North Houston for weekday games, will commute from Central Houston for Sunday or Friday night game.

My players -- 3 are open to new games, but not specifically looking.  Southwest Houston (especially fantasy or supers, story+powergaming), West Houston (fantasy, casual gamer), Galleria area (D20 system, high standards but great gamer).

2 former players -- strongly story-oriented, good players.  1 is willing to GM Forgotten Realms if demand & compatibility of play group permit.  Mostly looking for Friday nights.  (Left my game due to schedule conflict.)

(Azazu also has a post below looking for 1 player for Friday nights in West Houston.  Sorry Azazu, I would have bumped you, but the subject line was too restrictive.  )

 . . . . . . . -- Eric

_edit:  spelling of Azazu's name, no idea how I screwed that one up so badly_


----------

